# Paph. Julius first flowering! (Mislabeled -- please read thread)



## Activescottieuk (Jul 26, 2015)

My Julius has developed it's first ever spike.
I'll keep this updated as it progresses!


----------



## troy (Jul 26, 2015)

Excellent blooming!!! Keep us posted


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 26, 2015)

Along for the ride. Congrats!


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 1, 2015)

*Update 1 week on*

7 days since my last photo


----------



## My Green Pets (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice! Is that three or four buds on there?


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 1, 2015)

CambriaWhat said:


> Nice! Is that three or four buds on there?



I was hoping for 5 

looks like 3


----------



## troy (Aug 2, 2015)

2 blooms


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

troy said:


> 2 blooms



Yeah looks like it, barely a multi


----------



## troy (Aug 3, 2015)

I've had quite a few multis bloom out 2 with very good quality, yours just might be excellent


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, 5 on a first flowering would be great, but a bit too ambitious. ha~
At least the flowers will be nice, hopefully.


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 15, 2015)

*Gutted*

First flower has opened and I have no idea what it is.....but it's not a Julius

It's yet to open fully, from what I can see so far it isn't pretty either.

I've contacted the seller and will see what their response is


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2015)

Um, . . . we can't guess from the photo of the bloom.


----------



## troy (Aug 15, 2015)

Where is the photo?


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 16, 2015)

Still not fully open but you get the idea


----------



## eggshells (Aug 16, 2015)

Paph. druryi?


----------



## troy (Aug 16, 2015)

druryi


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 16, 2015)

I was thinking maybe Paph. Druid Spring (druryi x primulinum)

Deffo see the druryi but no hint of yellow yet, it's almost identical to this druid clone


----------



## khrisna.9 (Aug 16, 2015)

It cute l!! Thank you for your pic


----------



## fibre (Aug 16, 2015)

If it has some more buds on its stem it is most probably a Druid Spring. Very nice!


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah it has a 2nd bud forming, I have emailed the supplier who has requested photos of the plant which I've now sent.

Will see if he offers a replacement/refund or alternative.

The last photo is one I found on the net that matches mine most closely. I'll post more pics when the bud on mine opens fully.

I'm not a massive fan of Cochlopetalums or their hybrids


----------



## Justin (Aug 16, 2015)

that's right, looks like a druryi x cochlo hybrid.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2015)

Druid Spring was my first thought.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 17, 2015)

As it opens more the pattern is developing, do I keep it, hold out for a replacement of exchange or try and get some partial refund and keep it

It's not a hybrid I've seen for sale before


----------



## Hamlet (Aug 17, 2015)

Activescottieuk said:


> As it opens more the pattern is developing, do I keep it, hold out for a replacement of exchange or try and get some partial refund and keep it
> 
> It's not a hybrid I've seen for sale before



Well, do you like it? Do you have enough space to keep plants you're not that fond of? If yes, I'd keep it, if not I'd get rid of it. That's what I'm starting to do. Space is getting tight!  Personally, I think a real Julius would be nicer to have.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 18, 2015)

Talk about mislabel. This is way off. lol
The buds looked rather suspicious to be Julius, but wow~

If you bought it locally and do not like this flower, I would contact the seller and ask for a real Julius or money back. I believe Spring Druid Spring should cost much less than Julius of the same size. 

If you like it, keep it of course.
At least it will be rather a easy blooming plant with interesting flowers. 

All up to you.


----------



## Secundino (Aug 18, 2015)

We have just seen one photograph of it and ...wow! For me it is a keeper! But I fully understand your disappointment if you expected Julius. I had a Berenice' first flowering this year and it is a sight to behold. BTW, die buds looked different to yours, and Julius and Berenice are cousins. 
On the other side, _druryi_ and it primaries are not often seen, I'd love to try a _druryi_, and if you do like green flowers (which are mostly underrated), you too will like it soon.


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 18, 2015)

The seller has offered a full refund if I return the plant, I've said i'd be happy keeping it, if he can offer a suitable discount and partial refund.

Orchids (named or quality plants anyway) are ridiculously hard and expensive to buy in the UK.

I don't think there's any doubt it's a Druid Spring now it's opened, and I've rarely seen druryi hybrids available. At the same time I would never have purchased this plant in the first place if it had been labelled correctly.

And as you say, it theoretically should be considerably less to buy.

I've taken good care of it, it's flowering, has another growth about to mature/flower and 2 new growths just starting.....so it should be perpetually flowering


----------



## emydura (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice enough but personally I think a Julius is a far more valuable plant than what you ended up with.


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 18, 2015)

Indeed, but where to find a decent sized quality julius on the UK


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 19, 2015)

Can you not easily order in from Germany since you are within the EU?

Good to know that the seller responded in a positive way, by the way.

Speaking of the seller, can you not ask him/her to get one for you somehow?


----------



## Alex (Aug 19, 2015)

You can easily order from Germany, where there are a lot of great Paph. nurseries such as Asendorfer. I agree we have very little choice within the UK itself.

Is it fair to ask who the seller was here? Could it be a certain UK Ebay seller who always has a lot of Paph. species available but always uses other peoples' pictures of the flowers? No worries if you don't feel like naming/hinting who it is.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 19, 2015)

Alex said:


> You can easily order from Germany, where there are a lot of great Paph. nurseries such as Asendorfer. I agree we have very little choice within the UK itself.
> 
> Is it fair to ask who the seller was here? Could it be a certain UK Ebay seller who always has a lot of Paph. species available but always uses other peoples' pictures of the flowers? No worries if you don't feel like naming/hinting who it is.
> 
> ...



I'd be happy to discuss in private, probably not fair to mention in public unless he doesn't correct the issue then I'll be happy to


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 19, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Can you not easily order in from Germany since you are within the EU?
> 
> Good to know that the seller responded in a positive way, by the way.
> 
> Speaking of the seller, can you not ask him/her to get one for you somehow?


When one wants to order plants in Germany the greatest problem encountered is the expedition costs. They are sometimes as high as the price of the bought plant. Curiously they are not the same ones for all the salesmen.


----------



## Alex (Aug 19, 2015)

OK, no worries, I have always just had suspicions about said Ebay seller as the photos of the actual sale plants often don't look quite right....and there are never pictures of their own flowers...but I haven't had any experience with him/her myself so it is nothing but curiosity. I might be wrong


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 19, 2015)

Well, flower pictures don't have to be the sellers as long as it is clearly explained as example photos of what the flower of the listed plant might look like, which is how things usually work on eBay unless a division is being listed.

I have seen my pictures being used on eBay at least twice.
One is a seller in Greece, I think everyone knows because there is only one active seller, although I don't think I see that seller listing on eBay any more.
This particular seller never posted photos of the actual plants being auctioned. I wonder anyone ever bought. I mean one of the best (or the best part for me) things about eBay is that you can actually see the plant(s) you're interested in and make a good division based on the overall look and health of the plants.

The other one was from UK. Maybe the same seller. lol
I forgot which one, but one was polite and the other one was an ass upon being contacted by me explaining what's up. 

Then I have seen a photo of Magic Lantern that belongs to LI Jane being used on eBay last year also.


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 20, 2015)

Brabantia said:


> When one wants to order plants in Germany the greatest problem encountered is the expedition costs. They are sometimes as high as the price of the bought plant. Curiously they are not the same ones for all the salesmen.



I'm currently waiting for a German delivery, they only charge €18 for UK delivery, have found they tend to be very small plants/seedlings though 

Hard to find multigrowth or mature plants


----------



## Hamlet (Aug 20, 2015)

Activescottieuk said:


> I'm currently waiting for a German delivery, they only charge €18 for UK delivery, have found they tend to be very small plants/seedlings though
> 
> Hard to find multigrowth or mature plants



Yay, it's always exciting to have a package with goodies on the way! Who did you order from?


----------



## Secundino (Aug 20, 2015)

Activescottieuk said:


> Hard to find multigrowth or mature plants



Regina Elsner for instance has strong plants, multigrowth Paphs as well - my Berenice is from her. When plants are smaller, she usually tells in the catalogue and gives leaf measures. She is very polite and as far as I have contacted her, always got a good response (very good, indeed.)
Plants from o&m can be both big and little, sometimes they have curiosities. Can't complain either.
I've been pleased too with the plants I got from Claessen in NL. My strongest Phragmipedium comes from there.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, you have many years before seeing them to flower, then. and to see if the tags were correct. lol

Glad to hear that the postage was cheap.

I would think shipping from Germany to Belgium would be even cheaper then given the distance?


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 20, 2015)

*Moderator*

Can a mod please change the thread title to

Paph. Druid Spring (mislabeled Julius)

Or similar, many thanks


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 21, 2015)

Hamlet said:


> Yay, it's always exciting to have a package with goodies on the way! Who did you order from?



Hi, I've ordered from Asendorfer

Am looking forward to receiving them


----------



## Hamlet (Aug 21, 2015)

Activescottieuk said:


> Hi, I've ordered from Asendorfer
> 
> Am looking forward to receiving them



Asendorfer has the best Paphs! I've bought many plants from them and was never disappointed. It's true that they sell mostly younger plants and seedlings but the plants I got are all top notch quality, with big, healthy root systems (something I've found should not be taken for granted with Paphs...).


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 21, 2015)

Hamlet said:


> Asendorfer has the best Paphs! I've bought many plants from them and was never disappointed. It's true that they sell mostly younger plants and seedlings but the plants I got are all top notch quality, with big, healthy root systems (something I've found should not be taken for granted with Paphs...).



I'll add what I've ordered to my collection page, or I'm in danger of hi-jacking my own thread.



Alex said:


> You can easily order from Germany, where there are a lot of great Paph. nurseries such as Asendorfer. I agree we have very little choice within the UK itself.
> 
> Is it fair to ask who the seller was here? Could it be a certain UK Ebay seller who always has a lot of Paph. species available but always uses other peoples' pictures of the flowers? No worries if you don't feel like naming/hinting who it is.
> 
> ...



I never got an email from them, though the payment went through fine, should I be concerned?


----------



## Alex (Aug 22, 2015)

If you mean Asendorfer, they never confirm by email so don't worry, just wait for the parcel to turn up.


----------



## Alex (Aug 22, 2015)

For larger plants btw, there is always Popow and if you check the German Ebay page (ebay.de), you'll find many more Paphs than are advertised to us but they almost all ship throughout the EU.


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 22, 2015)

Alex said:


> For larger plants btw, there is always Popow and if you check the German Ebay page (ebay.de), you'll find many more Paphs than are advertised to us but they almost all ship throughout the EU.



Yeah I had 3 sites open checking stock and prices for each 

If I'm happy with quality there's a few more I'd like. 
I still think US has a much better range particularly of awarded clones, strange when so much Paph breeding happens in Europe


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 24, 2015)

I think this plant is cursed, came home today to find it had launched itself off my windowsill and the flower spike has snapped off.....

Currently in a Paypal dispute with the seller for a refund.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2015)

Frustrating!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2015)

At least you did not find it outside the house!


----------



## Secundino (Aug 25, 2015)

yeah, attacked by snails...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Activescottieuk (Sep 11, 2015)

*Final form*

It's amazing how much this flower develops as it opens

The broken flower has lasted weeks in water, currently in discussion with the seller and PayPal about this plant


----------

